

MSDN Blogs Have an Interesting View of Time - BudVVeezer
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/default.aspx?PageIndex=28842

======
ChrisInEdmonton
I don't get it. You've linked to page 28,842 of the Latest Blog Posts index.
It shows articles more than ten years old. So what? What am I missing?

